# emerge: [Errno 13] Permission denied

## hennep

Een paar weken geleden heb ik een stommiteit uitgehaald door een poging coreutils op te ruimen met: "emerge -C coreutils".

Tijdens een voorgaande update kwam coreutils naar voren als blocking. Meestal helpt het als je dan het blokkerende pakket opruimt en opnieuw de "emerge -uDN world" opstart. Dit keer was het een kwestie van gedachtenloos opruimen en daarna ontdekken dat je de installatie behoorlijk hebt verziekt.

Om e.e.a. weer te herstellen en zaak draaiende te krijgen heb ik van een andere machine de /bin en /sbin bestanden gekopieeerd die ontbraken en als ik de onderstaande fout te zien krijg dan voer ik het wget commando op de prompt uit. Uitvoeren vanaf de promt dat gaat wel goed.

Heeft iemand een idee waardoor deze fout optreedt, of beter nog hoe ik het kan oplossen?

Ik heb al een "emerge -e world" gedaan om alles opnieuw te compileren maar dit helpt niet.

Hieronder de fout die optreedt:

```
hennep ~ # emerge -uDNa world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e [2008c]

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1 [2.2.9]

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e to /

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

>>> Downloading 'ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/tzdata2008e.tar.gz

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/tzdata2008e.tar.gz'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

...

hennep ~ #
```

----------

## nixnut

of de gebruiker waaronder je emerge runt heeft geen rechten op de distfiles dir of misschien is er daar een tekort aan schijfruimte

----------

## hennep

Er is 20 GB vrij, daar zal het niet aan liggen.

De rechten op de dir waarin de download plaats vindt volgens het wget statement staan zo:

drwxr-xr-x 159 root root 4760 Sep 1 14:07 portage

Als ik dit uitvoer werkt het nog niet:

chmod -R 775 /usr/portage

chown -R portage:portage /usr/portage

De rechten staan dan zo:

drwxrwxr-x 159 portage portage 4760 Sep 1 14:07 portage

emerge draait toch onder user portage?

----------

## hennep

Het lag toch aan de permissies.

Een aantal directories:  /bin, /usr, /sbin hadden verkeerde permissies gekregen.

Ik weet niet wanneer en hoe dit is gebeurd maar het is weer hersteld.

----------

